# Can I take probiotic and benefiber at same time/day?



## IBSWest (Aug 17, 2013)

I'm new here. Recently diagnosed with IBS but have been struggling with constipation since high school (27 years old)

Recently my symptoms have flared up; hard stool, straining, however having a BM almost every other day. Oh and now I have hemorrhoids!

Anyways I've been taking Benefiber 2-3 times a day but I also just bought "Raw Probiotic" (see link) to help out my digestive system. I was on Doxycycline plus Naproxan last month, which I believe is the cause of my recent IBS issues.

http://www.gardenoflife.com/Products-for-Life/RAW-Digestion/RAW-Probiotics-Men.aspx

So does anyone think I can continue to take benefiber while also taking this probiotic? Both these supplements are recommended to be taken 3x a day. My concern is that it may be overkill on my stomach.

Thanks for any feedback


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't think it would be a problem as they are different kinds of thing, not double dosing on the same kind of thing.


----------

